# over dried  help!



## abc123 (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I let my plants dry for too long.  They are crispy and fall apart very easily.  How can I fix this? (If that's possible)


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 19, 2007)

not sure what you are talking about are u harvesting? do u have them hanging up? if so that's what they get like that's why after u put them in a jar and they start to get there moisture back and they form to nice sticky buds just make sure that every day u open the jar to let air in there and keep a close eye out for mold peace


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 20, 2007)

if you have over dried your bud you can put some bread in a container along with some of the bud an this will make ya buds all good again,they will **** out the moisture from the bread an back into the bud


----------

